# Spiderman 3



## Naren (May 4, 2007)

So, who's seen it? I went to the movie theater in Fujimino today with my girlfriend (because Ikebukuro was so crowded that the 2:30 showing and the 3:45 showing were both sold out and the showings after that were almost sold out). As a huge fan of the comic series and the black suit Spiderman/birth of Venom part of the series being my favorite part of the comics, there were some parts I was disappointed about, but I thought it was a really good movie. Very interesting, action-packed, and plenty of black suit Spiderman and Venom action (would have liked some MORE Venom, though). I thought it was kind of crazy how many Spidey villains and stories they had going on at the same time, but I thought they dealt with it pretty well.

What did everyone else think?



Spoiler



Was kind of disappointed when they killed off Venom/Brock so soon. I mean, he's like Spiderman's arch-nemesis (and my favorite Spiderman villain). I would hope that he wouldn't die so easily. I mean, you can't have Carnage without his daddy, Venom. 
I also wish the black suit would have transformed into different clothing, so Peter could look however he wanted.


----------



## Drache713 (May 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> So, who's seen it? I went to the movie theater in Fujimino today with my girlfriend (because Ikebukuro was so crowded that the 2:30 showing and the 3:45 showing were both sold out and the showings after that were almost sold out). As a huge fan of the comic series and the black suit Spiderman/birth of Venom part of the series being my favorite part of the comics, there were some parts I was disappointed about, but I thought it was a really good movie. Very interesting, action-packed, and plenty of black suit Spiderman and Venom action (would have liked some MORE Venom, though). I thought it was kind of crazy how many Spidey villains and stories they had going on at the same time, but I thought they dealt with it pretty well.
> 
> What did everyone else think?
> 
> ...


So they gave a good amount of time in the movie towards Venom? Good, I've been so stoked to see this movie just because of Venom.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 4, 2007)

Going to see it like an hour...I'm hoping its good because my mate is really excited about it. Although, aslong as it has Kirsten Dunst in it he'll be satisfied. He keeps referring to it as Kirsten Dunst 3.


----------



## Naren (May 4, 2007)

Drache713 said:


> So they gave a good amount of time in the movie towards Venom? Good, I've been so stoked to see this movie just because of Venom.



Not really. They gave him more time than I thought they would, but not a lot. If I say any more, it'll be a spoiler, so I'm writing it below and leaving it up to you whether you want to read it or not.



Spoiler



Eddie Brock is in the movie from beginning to end, but Venom doesn't appear until about 85% into the movie when Spiderman gets rid of the suit in the church belltower (if you remember that from the comics) and then he is present through the entire final fight as the "main" villain. But he never even calls himself "Venom." I didn't really watch the credits, but it probably said "Eddie Brock/Venom" and that's the only place in the movie where it says the symbiote+Brock "nickname."


----------



## Spinedriver (May 4, 2007)

It's funny because your main complaint was Sam Raimi's as well. 

Apparently the producers were forcing him to put extra material into the movie that Raimi felt 'over did it'. Like you mentioned, there seemed to be too many plot lines going on at once, and from what I've been reading, that's what Raimi's opinion is as well. He wanted to 'keep it simple' but evidently the studio execs felt that 'more is better' was the way to go.

Personally, I haven't seen it yet but that's only because the local theaters that are playing it will most definitely be packed with little screaming kiddies for the next few days, so I'll most likely wait a week or so.

However next weekend 28 Weeks Later  is opening, so Spidey might have to wait..


----------



## the.godfather (May 4, 2007)

I am seeing Spidey tommorow night, so I will voice my opinion then. I have been looking forward to it I have to admit, even though I have read some rather average reviews about it over the last week or so. But I enjoyed the first two films, so I'm pretty sure I won't all of sudden dislike this one. 

I enjoyed Ghost Rider when I saw it a few months ago, so this should be okay too.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Gonna try and see it tonight.


----------



## Jeff (May 4, 2007)

I personally thought it was amazing. The way they kept the characters human was really good, and the action was spectacular.


----------



## Naren (May 5, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I personally thought it was amazing. The way they kept the characters human was really good, and the action was spectacular.



Agreed on all points.


----------



## Jeff (May 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Agreed on all points.





Spoiler



They did a fantastic job with Flint Marko, and he's almost not a villain. Thomas Hayden Church was a perfect choice, and quite a good actor. 

Topher Grace was really damn good. Almost shocking with how evil he is with the Venom symbiote taking over.

I must say that while the end was extremely cool, it was kinda predictable. You knew that Harry was going to find out the truth and come to Peter's assistance, and the interplay between them to fight Sandman and Venom was really cool. It's a shame he dies, because it would have made a cool 4th film to have them team up, imo.



All in all, the Spider-Man series continues to be my favorites in the comic book movies. I really can't think of one other movie that comes close to it in quality, except maybe Batman Begins. And even then I think the Spider-Man trilogy is superior due to its ability to portray Spider-Man (and the villains) as being very human (for better or worse) and vulnerable despite their amazing abilities.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2007)

I liked it 

Some bits of it were hilarious lol.


----------



## Naren (May 5, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, it was very predictable. I liked how they actually had the inside of Brock's mouth being demonic fangs even when it was his face and not the suit's/symbiote's. In the comic, though, they wrote the text as normal when it was Brock and as this twisted jagged creepy-looking text when he was Venom and they interpreted that in the 90's animation by having Venom have this super evil demonic-sounding voice, but in the movie the Venom voice and Brock voice were almost exactly the same. Well, that's just nitpicking, but you can expect it when it's my favorite character in the series.

I thought it was cool how Peter and Harry teamed up at the end. And they really did work on the human aspects and logic to each of the characters from Peter to Harry to Flint Marko to Eddie Brock.


----------



## Pauly (May 5, 2007)

Ha, SO SO SO tempted to read the green blocks, but no! I mustn't, I shall see this either Sunday or Monday evening probably. Must. Keep. Spoiler. Free.


----------



## the.godfather (May 5, 2007)

Just got back from seeing it tonight. 

Thought it was pretty good. Not as good as the first film, but better than the second film. So kinda in between both. I thought the fx were superb. It was maybe a touch long, but I really enjoyed it.  

I'd probably grab it on DVD when it comes out too.


----------



## Shikaru (May 5, 2007)

Just got back from it as well. In general I thought it was a really good film, but I did leave with a sense of disappointment in some ways. I definitely like it the best out of the 3 films though.



Spoiler



I definitely agree with all your points about Venom, Naren. I grew up on the 90s cartoon and while I thought Venom was pretty badass when he first appeared in the film, his voice being normal killed it for me somewhat. I thought his voice in the cartoon was a lot more evil sounding especially. I also noticed the way he wasn't named in the film, and I liked how in the cartoon he always reffered to himself as "we". Sandman was excellent though, and even though Venom could've been improved it's better than him not being in the films at all, I'd say.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 5, 2007)

i just saw it, it was definatly the worst of the 3, it was still good, but the storie sucked somewhat, they brought in too many characters and didnt worry about the story, visually it looked great


----------



## Cancer (May 5, 2007)

I liked it, and while I understand that some thought they was too much going, I really thought it added to overall theme of the film.


----------



## nicknuisance (May 5, 2007)

I still remember watching the cartoons on Fox on saturdays when I was younger. Much better than the movies. Pfft.

Oh the good ol' days.


----------



## jaredowty (May 6, 2007)

Venom was wasted! I can't believe it...

Venom only got the last half hour of the movie, and Brock's transformation seemed incredibly rushed, not to mention that I couldn't get Eric Foreman out of my head every time I looked at him....

This movie was pretty damn terrible. It entertained me more than the second one with the action scenes, but man, did they rush it. The amount of plot holes and cringe-worthy scenes (Peter walking through the street trying to impress women, then dancing in the jazz club, WTF?) pretty much spoiled it.

I loved the first movie, I thought it was the only one that balanced good cartoonish cheesyness with the right amount of drama. The second movie had too much cheesyness in the relationship between Peter and MJ, IMO. 

They should've just made this primarily a Venom/Spidey showoff, but with Harry in there too I guess since he was set up for it in the second film.

I could rant about all of the plot holes for pages among pages, but it would be pretty pointless. It's just sad knowing how much better the sequels could've been.


----------



## Shikaru (May 6, 2007)

jaredowty said:


> The amount of plot holes and cringe-worthy scenes (Peter walking through the street trying to impress women, then dancing in the jazz club, WTF?) pretty much spoiled it.



I thought those scenes were hilarious , provided a nice contrast to the darker scenes that follow it.


----------



## Naren (May 6, 2007)

jaredowty said:


> Venom was wasted! I can't believe it...
> 
> Venom only got the last half hour of the movie, and Brock's transformation seemed incredibly rushed, not to mention that I couldn't get Eric Foreman out of my head every time I looked at him....
> 
> ...



It seems we had the exact opposite opinions. I thought this new one was the best one, then the next would be the second one, and last would be the first one. I've never liked the Green Goblin (was always more a fan of the Hobgoblin) and I thought the first Spiderman movie was kinda boring. I thought the second one was well made and was the most coherant of the three films, but I didn't think the overall story was particularly intriguing or anything. The third one had the disadvantage of having way too many stories going on at once, but those stories were a lot more interesting than the stories in the first two films.

I will agree that Brock's transformation seemed rushed and, hey, Venom only got 30 minutes, but this is a movie and not a TV series/mini-series or a series of films just about Venom. Anyway, I thought the movie was about the black suit and not about Venom and I only expected 10 minutes or so from Venom and got more than I expected (sure, I wanted more, but I didn't expect it).

I liked the scenes you considered "cringe-worthy." I thought they added some humor to a film that needed it. Especially considering the subject matter. If they had done it like the comic, it wouldn't have been Peter shopping for clothes. He'd just use the suit to change into those clothes (in the movie, when they had the suit on Peter, they treated it like an unchanging suit, but when they had it on Brock, they treated it like a liquidy changing organism. Kinda weird on the duplicity). I wasn't too hot on the cheesy romance, but they had that in every single movie. And, hell, they had some of it in the original comics and the animated series.

Well, anyway, this is all probably stemming from a difference in taste, though.


----------



## Vegetta (May 6, 2007)

I saw it last night

The first 20-25 min. were complete ass but after that i quite enjoyed it 

I expected sandman to be a douche but he actually turned out to be pretty interesting and was well done.



Spoiler



The part where Peter and Gwen go to the jazz club - was complete and utter crap - except the part where he used the pimp hand on MJ -SMACK. Oh and Peters EMo hair cut while wearing the symbiote 




I liked the movie for the most part 


just one question - they keep showing Doctor Conners (sans Arm) I guess hes playing the lizard MAYBE Brightcove - Shooting Blanks - Dylan Baker - Dr Curt Conners - Spiderman 3

His one one of hte more interesting storylines in the spiderman comics


----------



## Jeff (May 7, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> I saw it last night
> 
> The first 20-25 min. were complete ass but after that i quite enjoyed it
> 
> ...



I can say this without the spoiler tag:

The alien symbiote turns you emo. Beware!!!


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I can say this without the spoiler tag:
> 
> The alien symbiote turns you emo. Beware!!!



 An updated version of the comics, then. (I think the symbiote first appeared in the comics in the early 80's, like around 83 or so. Don't remember the exact year)


----------



## Metal Ken (May 7, 2007)

i havent seen it, but i want to see a spider man movie with Carnage \m/


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 7, 2007)

dito man, i'm hopin they throw carnage in 4


----------



## djpharoah (May 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> i havent seen it, but i want to see a spider man movie with Carnage \m/





7 Strings of Hate said:


> dito man, i'm hopin they throw carnage in 4



They might - Cassidy was Brocks cell mate and the symbiote that develops into Carnage is the offspring of the venom symbiote.


----------



## Cancer (May 7, 2007)

On a different not, does anyone else find MJ to be an absolute cunt? Everytime a Spidey movie I keep thinking the same thing "Why the hell does he put up with her"? He's saved her life countless times and yet, she still acts like a shithead to him



Spoiler



I can't believe she gave him crap for kissing the model, it was PR for crissakes....

Personally I think Peter should start banging the negihbor, he'd get more respect from her than he gets from MJ.


----------



## the.godfather (May 7, 2007)

psyphre said:


> On a different not, does anyone else find MJ to be an absolute cunt? Everytime a Spidey movie I keep thinking the same thing "Why the hell does he put up with her"? He's saved her life countless times and yet, she still acts like a shithead to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, His blonde neighbour was pretty damn hot


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

3 words: Bryce Dallas Howard.


----------



## Vegetta (May 7, 2007)

psyphre said:


> On a different not, does anyone else find MJ to be an absolute cunt? Everytime a Spidey movie I keep thinking the same thing "Why the hell does he put up with her"? He's saved her life countless times and yet, she still acts like a shithead to him



Yeah she pretty much was in the comics too


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

I didn't know Jared Leto was in it.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 9, 2007)

I saw it today and I absolutely loved it. I enjoyed it the most of the three movies so far. When you think about all the movies as chapters in a story as opposed to three seperate movies Raimi's overall plan gets kind of clear. It's a really nice progression from the first movie where he Spider-Man was in way over his head to this one where his own success starts to cause him trouble. I'll write a more detailed review later but I really liked Spider-Man 3 a lot more than I even thought I was going to.


----------



## Naren (May 9, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I saw it today and I absolutely loved it. I enjoyed it the most of the three movies so far. When you think about all the movies as chapters in a story as opposed to three seperate movies Raimi's overall plan gets kind of clear. It's a really nice progression from the first movie where he Spider-Man was in way over his head to this one where his own success starts to cause him trouble. I'll write a more detailed review later but I really liked Spider-Man 3 a lot more than I even thought I was going to.



 I thought it was the best as well. Like I already mentioned, I liked them in this order: Spiderman 3, 2, and then 1 (the opposite of another poster in this thread). I thought it was a really good entertaining movie. 

I don't know why you wouldn't like it. I mean, it's not perfect, but it's not at all bad either.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 10, 2007)

Naren said:


> I thought it was the best as well. Like I already mentioned, I liked them in this order: Spiderman 3, 2, and then 1 (the opposite of another poster in this thread). I thought it was a really good entertaining movie.
> 
> I don't know why you wouldn't like it. I mean, it's not perfect, but it's not at all bad either.




I rank them the exact same way, 3,2,1. It must be an Eric thing. 

I have no idea why anyone wouldn't like this movie as well.


----------



## Naren (May 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I rank them the exact same way, 3,2,1. It must be an Eric thing.
> 
> I have no idea why anyone wouldn't like this movie as well.



Yep. Gotta be an Eric thing. 

I've always been a huge fan of the comics and I never really liked the Green Goblin, which is why I didn't even bother watching the first movie until a few months after it came out. With the new one, it had two of my favorite things from the comic: the black suit and Venom. I also always prefered Harry as the Green Goblin than his father (of course, I prefer the Hobgoblin 10x over the green goblin). So, I went so it like 3-4 days after it was released.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 10, 2007)

See I'm the opposite. I've never liked Venom and much prefer the Green Goblin to Venom. Of course I'm still waiting for them to make a Spider-Man movie with Electro as the villian. 

Also I like the black suit but I kind of wish they had made it more similar to the one in the comics which is totally sweet.


----------



## Naren (May 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Of course I'm still waiting for them to make a Spider-Man movie with Electro as the villian.
> 
> Also I like the black suit but I kind of wish they had made it more similar to the one in the comics which is totally sweet.



I do agree there. I love Electro, but I doubt they'll put him in the movies just like they failed to put my second favorite character, Gambit, in the X-Men movies (those bastards!!!).

And the suit was awesome in the comics. I liked how in the comics Peter wore it all the time and never took it off because he could change it to look like any suit he wanted (in the movie, they made it just like a suit and he took it off and it showed him choosing between the red/blue suit and the black one, while in the comics, he just wore the black suit all the time).

Just can't have everything the way you want, I guess.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 10, 2007)

Actually if you can find it the script James Cameron wrote for a Spider-Man movie like 15 years ago had as the main villian a character that was kind of a cross between Electro and Kingpin as well a Sandman like character. So who knows? 

Yes I'm that big a Spider-Man geek that I've read the script, though I think it's more of a treatment actually, for the Cameron Spider-Man movie.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 10, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I didn't know Jared Leto was in it



  hahaha. I thought the exact same thing when I saw how they did Peter up. I was like, "Dude... come on... this looks way too much like Jared Leto".



Rev.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I rank them the exact same way, 3,2,1. It must be an Eric thing.
> 
> I have no idea why anyone wouldn't like this movie as well.



Not just an Eric thing, because I am onboard with that too. 3,2,1. They're all good, but this is the first one I was emotionally hit by. 

That takes a lot, especially for a action/comic book movie.


----------



## Pauly (May 17, 2007)

It was ok, but I felt 2's still the best. The pace always felt off for a lot of the movie and there were lots of convenient ways to tie up loose plot ends. Rushed is the word that comes to mind, but I suppose it's hard with so to deal with in one film - was still pretty good though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 18, 2007)

Didn't like it, the same rot as with the batman films, too many villains, and then some completely unnecessary bits in there that didn't need to be in there at all really. 

Overall I left dissapointed, although I have to admit the sandman was cool


----------



## MetalMike (May 20, 2007)

Like alot of you said, I'm really sick of Mary Jane. If Kirsten dosn't want to do Spiderman 4, they could simply say she took a modeling gig in Europe, like they did in the cartoon if I remember correctly. Peter can date Betty Brant aka Elizabeth Banks, who I think is by far the hottest actress in the Spiderman series. 

I know I'm a little late, but I'd like to point out a few things that may or may not have been mentioned already. Venom's voice completely sucked. I was hoping for the demonic, creepy voice from the 90s cartoon. The videogame actually corrected this problem, making Venom more menacing overall. 

I find it hard to believe that they killed off Venom at all. I mean, in the comics Spiderman couldn't kill Venom. Venom's only goal was to kill Spiderman. Spiderman faked his own death on a deserted island, leaving Venom there in peace, only to go back when he needed help dealing with Carnage. Even in the cartoon, Spiderman sent the symbiote into space using the noise from a rocket launch. The point is, Venom was killed off way to easily. 

Give or take a couple of scenes, the movie was pretty good overall. Not great, but good.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 20, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Peter can date Betty Brant aka Elizabeth Banks, who I think is by far the hottest actress in the Spiderman series.



 

Elizabeth Banks is indeed hot.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 22, 2007)

OK...finally saw it last night. What a let down!

The problem was, it was basically two films worth of plot crowbarred together into one. It had its moments (Sandman was a good character), but Venom was a major letdown (totally unthreatening and underdeveloped), they couldn't seem to decide what they wanted to do with Mary Jane, Gwen Stacy could have been good, but seemed to have just been throw in for the sake of it, and the New Goblin thread was cool, but needed far more development. As 7DT said, it was just a mess; too much throw in at once.

...And the scene in the jazz bar where he 'busts a move' was just embarassing to watch...


----------



## Clydefrog (May 22, 2007)

The scenes with "Peter Parker, Dickhead Extroadinairre" were awesome.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 22, 2007)

i think that they ultimately tried to fit way too much into such a short space of time, and i agree the jazz bar part with Emo Peter was just disgraceful.

But my girlfriend for some reason started crying at the end of it all.... 

....and venom was out of proportion when compared to the comic books, he should be absolutely huge.


----------

